
Vitalik Buterin's Answer to Cryptocurrency ICO's - nefitty
https://cointelegraph.com/news/what-is-a-daico-explained/
======
nefitty
Here's a link to, and past HN convo on, Vitalik's proposal:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16140988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16140988)

